# Maldni sul KO contro la Fiorentina.



## admin (29 Settembre 2019)

Maldini a Sky commenta il KO contro la Fiorentina:"Giampaolo? Scelta nostra condivisa. Lo difenderemo sempre. E' giusto dare tempo. Abbiamo una squadra giovane. Conoscevamo i problemi ma pensavao di fare meglio. Troppe sconfitte e qualità del gioco non soddisfacente. In questo momento non sembra esserci una via di uscita ma come detto da Giampaolo ne usciremo col lavoro. Dobbiamo fare autocritica. E' un gruppo giovane e qualcosa a livello di personalità paghiamo. E' una cosa che sa anche la proprietà. La colpa è di tutti. I tifosi ci hanno sempre sostenuto. La dimostrazione di oggi è condivisibile. Parleremo alla squadra? Dobbiamo fare autocritica generale.. Sappiamo che le cose si ribaltano in un attimo. Preoccupa l'involuzione rispetto a Torino.* Nel pre campionato abbiamo giocato ottime partite contro Bayern e Manchester anche con formazioni rimaneggiate. Quando siamo rientrate abbiamo avuto difficoltà dal punto di vista tattico. *Poi è difficile giustificare un passo indietro così importante rispetto a Torino. *Una speigazione può essere San Siro. che pesa sui nuovi arrivati.* Bisognerà parlare sia con la proprietà che con i giocatori. Quando hai tanti giocatori ci sono degli scontenti e bisogna parlare anche a loro. Abbiamo tanti bravi giocatori e tante volte ci aspettiamo che siano anche un pò meno buoni. Siamo una squadra giovane. Cercare della alternative? Giampaolo lo sa benissimo. Lui sa giocare con tanti moduli. Il calcio non può essere limitato ad un solo numero o a un'idea. Ci sono tante variabili. Devi essere pronto a capire dove c'è lo spazio e dove si può fare male. ".


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Settembre 2019)

Preferisce affondare del tutto che ammettere di essersi sbagliato.


----------



## zamp2010 (29 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a Sky commenta il KO contro la Fiorentina:"Giampaolo? Scelta nostra condivisa. Lo difenderemo sempre. E' giusto dare tempo. Abbiamo una squadra giovane. Conoscevamo i problemi ma pensavao di fare meglio. Troppe sconfitte e qualità del gioco non soddisfacente. In questo momento non sembra esserci una via di uscita ma come detto da Giampaolo ne usciremo col lavoro. Dobbiamo fare autocritica. E' un gruppo giovane e qualcosa a livello di personalità paghiamo. E' una cosa che sa anche la proprietà".
> 
> In aggiornamento



Ma stai scherzando? gia ho sentito troppo.


----------



## Milanlove (29 Settembre 2019)

Vattene


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a Sky commenta il KO contro la Fiorentina:"Giampaolo? Scelta nostra condivisa. Lo difenderemo sempre. E' giusto dare tempo. Abbiamo una squadra giovane. Conoscevamo i problemi ma pensavao di fare meglio. Troppe sconfitte e qualità del gioco non soddisfacente. In questo momento non sembra esserci una via di uscita ma come detto da Giampaolo ne usciremo col lavoro. Dobbiamo fare autocritica. E' un gruppo giovane e qualcosa a livello di personalità paghiamo. E' una cosa che sa anche la proprietà. La colpa è di tutti. I tifosi ci hanno sempre sostenuto. La dimostrazione di oggi è condivisibile. Parleremo alla squadra? Dobbiamo fare autocritica generale.. Sappiamo che le cose si ribaltano in un attimo. Preoccupa l'involuzione rispetto a Torino".
> 
> In aggiornamento



Dirigente disastroso.


----------



## 7vinte (29 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a Sky commenta il KO contro la Fiorentina:"Giampaolo? Scelta nostra condivisa. Lo difenderemo sempre. E' giusto dare tempo. Abbiamo una squadra giovane. Conoscevamo i problemi ma pensavao di fare meglio. Troppe sconfitte e qualità del gioco non soddisfacente. In questo momento non sembra esserci una via di uscita ma come detto da Giampaolo ne usciremo col lavoro. Dobbiamo fare autocritica. E' un gruppo giovane e qualcosa a livello di personalità paghiamo. E' una cosa che sa anche la proprietà. La colpa è di tutti. I tifosi ci hanno sempre sostenuto. La dimostrazione di oggi è condivisibile. Parleremo alla squadra? Dobbiamo fare autocritica generale.. Sappiamo che le cose si ribaltano in un attimo. Preoccupa l'involuzione rispetto a Torino".
> 
> In aggiornamento



Delusione


----------



## kekkopot (29 Settembre 2019)

Beh... anche Maldini fuori dalle balls


----------



## Anguus (29 Settembre 2019)

.


----------



## EmmePi (29 Settembre 2019)

Questo succede se si mette un incompetente a fare un lavoro delicato e di enorme responsabilità!


----------



## Lambro (29 Settembre 2019)

Non so se il messaggio dato alla società sia stato recepito o forse l'ho malinteso io.
Sembra quasi voler dire "Noi glielo avevamo detto a Singer che solo coi giovani al Milan non vai da nessuna parte".


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Settembre 2019)

Cioè ha appena detto che è sorpreso perché le amichevoli contro grandi squadre erano state positive. Non può essere vero dai, sto sognando...


----------



## Anguus (29 Settembre 2019)

a questo punto gli unici che possono cambiare le cose sono i tifosi, sotto la sede senza farli uscire da lì. Ma il mio è un sogno


----------



## Lambro (29 Settembre 2019)

Le sue parole per me sono buone, perchè lo insultate, sta parlando molto bene.
Parlava di quello che anche io sostengo da tempo ,nelle amichevoli c'era un tipo di gioco che poi non abbiamo piu' tentato (gioco verticale subito sul trequartista che duettava con le punte).


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a Sky commenta il KO contro la Fiorentina:"Giampaolo? Scelta nostra condivisa. Lo difenderemo sempre. E' giusto dare tempo. Abbiamo una squadra giovane. Conoscevamo i problemi ma pensavao di fare meglio. Troppe sconfitte e qualità del gioco non soddisfacente. In questo momento non sembra esserci una via di uscita ma come detto da Giampaolo ne usciremo col lavoro. Dobbiamo fare autocritica. E' un gruppo giovane e qualcosa a livello di personalità paghiamo. E' una cosa che sa anche la proprietà. La colpa è di tutti. I tifosi ci hanno sempre sostenuto. La dimostrazione di oggi è condivisibile. Parleremo alla squadra? Dobbiamo fare autocritica generale.. Sappiamo che le cose si ribaltano in un attimo. Preoccupa l'involuzione rispetto a Torino.* Nel pre campionato abbiamo giocato ottime partite contro Bayern e Manchester anche con formazioni rimaneggiate. Quando siamo rientrate abbiamo avuto difficoltà dal punto di vista tattico. *Poi è difficile giustificare un passo indietro così importante rispetto a Torino. *Una speigazione può essere San Siro. che pesa sui nuovi arrivati.".
> *
> In aggiornamento



Ahahhahahahhaha ancora a pensare alle amichevoli???

Ma ci è o ci fa???


----------



## Solo (29 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a Sky commenta il KO contro la Fiorentina:"Giampaolo? Scelta nostra condivisa. Lo difenderemo sempre. E' giusto dare tempo. Abbiamo una squadra giovane. Conoscevamo i problemi ma pensavao di fare meglio. Troppe sconfitte e qualità del gioco non soddisfacente. In questo momento non sembra esserci una via di uscita ma come detto da Giampaolo ne usciremo col lavoro. Dobbiamo fare autocritica. E' un gruppo giovane e qualcosa a livello di personalità paghiamo. E' una cosa che sa anche la proprietà. La colpa è di tutti. I tifosi ci hanno sempre sostenuto. La dimostrazione di oggi è condivisibile. Parleremo alla squadra? Dobbiamo fare autocritica generale.. Sappiamo che le cose si ribaltano in un attimo. Preoccupa l'involuzione rispetto a Torino".
> 
> In aggiornamento


Bene che si sia presentato davanti alle telecamere.

Sulle parole lasciamo perdere.

Come dirigente vale quanto mezzo Ausilio. Zero.


----------



## Anguus (29 Settembre 2019)

Non fai un tiro in porta ed è colpa della personalità, ma vaffanqulo idiota


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a Sky commenta il KO contro la Fiorentina:"Giampaolo? Scelta nostra condivisa. Lo difenderemo sempre. E' giusto dare tempo. Abbiamo una squadra giovane. Conoscevamo i problemi ma pensavao di fare meglio. Troppe sconfitte e qualità del gioco non soddisfacente. In questo momento non sembra esserci una via di uscita ma come detto da Giampaolo ne usciremo col lavoro. Dobbiamo fare autocritica. E' un gruppo giovane e qualcosa a livello di personalità paghiamo. E' una cosa che sa anche la proprietà. La colpa è di tutti. I tifosi ci hanno sempre sostenuto. La dimostrazione di oggi è condivisibile. Parleremo alla squadra? Dobbiamo fare autocritica generale.. Sappiamo che le cose si ribaltano in un attimo. Preoccupa l'involuzione rispetto a Torino.* Nel pre campionato abbiamo giocato ottime partite contro Bayern e Manchester anche con formazioni rimaneggiate. Quando siamo rientrate abbiamo avuto difficoltà dal punto di vista tattico. *Poi è difficile giustificare un passo indietro così importante rispetto a Torino. Una speigazione può essere San Siro. che pesa sui nuovi arrivati. Bisognerà parlare sia con la proprietà che con i giocatori. Quanod hai tanti giocatori ci sono degli scontenti e bisogna parlare anche a loro. Abbiamo tanti bravi giocatori e tante volte ci aspettiamo che siano anche un pò meno buoni. Siamo una squadra giovane".
> 
> In aggiornamento



Le amichevoli estive 

Dai Maldì... torna Miami va. 

Butto giù, chiamerei Capello - in dirigenza.


----------



## Lambro (29 Settembre 2019)

.


----------



## kekkopot (29 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a Sky commenta il KO contro la Fiorentina:"Giampaolo? Scelta nostra condivisa. Lo difenderemo sempre. E' giusto dare tempo. Abbiamo una squadra giovane. Conoscevamo i problemi ma pensavao di fare meglio. Troppe sconfitte e qualità del gioco non soddisfacente. In questo momento non sembra esserci una via di uscita ma come detto da Giampaolo ne usciremo col lavoro. Dobbiamo fare autocritica. E' un gruppo giovane e qualcosa a livello di personalità paghiamo. E' una cosa che sa anche la proprietà. La colpa è di tutti. I tifosi ci hanno sempre sostenuto. La dimostrazione di oggi è condivisibile. Parleremo alla squadra? Dobbiamo fare autocritica generale.. Sappiamo che le cose si ribaltano in un attimo. Preoccupa l'involuzione rispetto a Torino. Nel pre campionato abbiamo giocato ottime partite contro Bayern e Manchester anche con formazioni rimaneggiate. Quando siamo rientrate abbiamo avuto difficoltà dal punto di vista tattico. Poi è difficile giustificare un passo indietro così importante rispetto a Torino. *Una speigazione può essere San Siro. che pesa sui nuovi arrivati*. Bisognerà parlare sia con la proprietà che con i giocatori. Quanod hai tanti giocatori ci sono degli scontenti e bisogna parlare anche a loro. Abbiamo tanti bravi giocatori e tante volte ci aspettiamo che siano anche un pò meno buoni. Siamo una squadra giovane".
> 
> In aggiornamento


E ci credo: avete preso degli scappati di casa!!!


----------



## Anguus (29 Settembre 2019)

ahahahhahaha la colpa è di san siro, andiamo a giocarle al Renzo Barbera le partite allora


----------



## David Drills (29 Settembre 2019)

Questo è una specie di prete, farà il fratello maggiore dei pagliacci che hanno la nostra maglia, dove vogliamo andare.


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a Sky commenta il KO contro la Fiorentina:"Giampaolo? Scelta nostra condivisa. Lo difenderemo sempre. E' giusto dare tempo. Abbiamo una squadra giovane. Conoscevamo i problemi ma pensavao di fare meglio. Troppe sconfitte e qualità del gioco non soddisfacente. In questo momento non sembra esserci una via di uscita ma come detto da Giampaolo ne usciremo col lavoro. Dobbiamo fare autocritica. E' un gruppo giovane e qualcosa a livello di personalità paghiamo. E' una cosa che sa anche la proprietà. La colpa è di tutti. I tifosi ci hanno sempre sostenuto. La dimostrazione di oggi è condivisibile. Parleremo alla squadra? Dobbiamo fare autocritica generale.. Sappiamo che le cose si ribaltano in un attimo. Preoccupa l'involuzione rispetto a Torino.* Nel pre campionato abbiamo giocato ottime partite contro Bayern e Manchester anche con formazioni rimaneggiate. Quando siamo rientrate abbiamo avuto difficoltà dal punto di vista tattico. *Poi è difficile giustificare un passo indietro così importante rispetto a Torino. *Una speigazione può essere San Siro. che pesa sui nuovi arrivati.* Bisognerà parlare sia con la proprietà che con i giocatori. Quando hai tanti giocatori ci sono degli scontenti e bisogna parlare anche a loro. Abbiamo tanti bravi giocatori e tante volte ci aspettiamo che siano anche un pò meno buoni. Siamo una squadra giovane. Cercare della alternative? Giampaolo lo sa benissimo. Lui sa giocare con tanti moduli. Il calcio non può essere limitato ad un solo numero o a un'idea. Ci sono tante variabili. Devi essere pronto a capire dove c'è lo spazio e dove si può fare male. ".



.


----------



## BossKilla7 (29 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a Sky commenta il KO contro la Fiorentina:"Giampaolo? Scelta nostra condivisa. Lo difenderemo sempre. E' giusto dare tempo. Abbiamo una squadra giovane. Conoscevamo i problemi ma pensavao di fare meglio. Troppe sconfitte e qualità del gioco non soddisfacente. In questo momento non sembra esserci una via di uscita ma come detto da Giampaolo ne usciremo col lavoro. Dobbiamo fare autocritica. E' un gruppo giovane e qualcosa a livello di personalità paghiamo. E' una cosa che sa anche la proprietà. La colpa è di tutti. I tifosi ci hanno sempre sostenuto. La dimostrazione di oggi è condivisibile. Parleremo alla squadra? Dobbiamo fare autocritica generale.. Sappiamo che le cose si ribaltano in un attimo. Preoccupa l'involuzione rispetto a Torino.* Nel pre campionato abbiamo giocato ottime partite contro Bayern e Manchester anche con formazioni rimaneggiate. Quando siamo rientrate abbiamo avuto difficoltà dal punto di vista tattico. *Poi è difficile giustificare un passo indietro così importante rispetto a Torino. *Una speigazione può essere San Siro. che pesa sui nuovi arrivati.".
> *
> In aggiornamento



Pagliaccio, incompetente, fdp. Dieci anni a rompere le palle e frignare che non aveva un posto in dirigenza e quando gli viene dato si dimostra il primo dei cogli0ni. La più grande bandiera della storia del Milan che piscia sulla nostra storia e che preferisce affondare piuttosto che ammettere gli sbagli. Peggio di Rivera, e proprio come quest’ultimo ci trascinerà in Serie B


----------



## zamp2010 (29 Settembre 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Cioè ha appena detto che è sorpreso perché le amichevoli contro grandi squadre erano state positive. Non può essere vero dai, sto sognando...



Maldini deve pagare i danni alla societa! non puoi essere pagato a fare danni! Parla da ignorante.
Fuori dalle balls, deve essere insultato perche sei una vergogna!


----------



## gabri65 (29 Settembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Le sue parole per me sono buone, perchè lo insultate, sta parlando molto bene.



Perché c'è frustrazione. Mi sanguina il cuore a leggere le critiche, quando i problemi sono ben più grossi da altre parti, cioè giocatori e proprietà. Lui ci prova. Era prevedibile, ormai distruggiamo qualsiasi cosa.


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a Sky commenta il KO contro la Fiorentina:"Giampaolo? Scelta nostra condivisa. Lo difenderemo sempre. E' giusto dare tempo. Abbiamo una squadra giovane. Conoscevamo i problemi ma pensavao di fare meglio. Troppe sconfitte e qualità del gioco non soddisfacente. In questo momento non sembra esserci una via di uscita ma come detto da Giampaolo ne usciremo col lavoro. Dobbiamo fare autocritica. E' un gruppo giovane e qualcosa a livello di personalità paghiamo. E' una cosa che sa anche la proprietà. La colpa è di tutti. I tifosi ci hanno sempre sostenuto. La dimostrazione di oggi è condivisibile. Parleremo alla squadra? Dobbiamo fare autocritica generale.. Sappiamo che le cose si ribaltano in un attimo. Preoccupa l'involuzione rispetto a Torino.* Nel pre campionato abbiamo giocato ottime partite contro Bayern e Manchester anche con formazioni rimaneggiate. Quando siamo rientrate abbiamo avuto difficoltà dal punto di vista tattico. *Poi è difficile giustificare un passo indietro così importante rispetto a Torino. *Una speigazione può essere San Siro. che pesa sui nuovi arrivati.* Bisognerà parlare sia con la proprietà che con i giocatori. Quando hai tanti giocatori ci sono degli scontenti e bisogna parlare anche a loro. Abbiamo tanti bravi giocatori e tante volte ci aspettiamo che siano anche un pò meno buoni. Siamo una squadra giovane. Cercare della alternative? Giampaolo lo sa benissimo. Lui sa giocare con tanti moduli. Il calcio non può essere limitato ad un solo numero o a un'idea. Ci sono tante variabili. Devi essere pronto a capire dove c'è lo spazio e dove si può fare male. ".



Che enorme delusione, Paolo...


----------



## zamp2010 (29 Settembre 2019)

Lo state seguendo che state dicendo??? Da cacciare a calci!!!! IMBARAZZANTE MALDINI!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a Sky commenta il KO contro la Fiorentina:"Giampaolo? Scelta nostra condivisa. Lo difenderemo sempre. E' giusto dare tempo. Abbiamo una squadra giovane. Conoscevamo i problemi ma pensavao di fare meglio. Troppe sconfitte e qualità del gioco non soddisfacente. In questo momento non sembra esserci una via di uscita ma come detto da Giampaolo ne usciremo col lavoro. Dobbiamo fare autocritica. E' un gruppo giovane e qualcosa a livello di personalità paghiamo. E' una cosa che sa anche la proprietà. La colpa è di tutti. I tifosi ci hanno sempre sostenuto. La dimostrazione di oggi è condivisibile. Parleremo alla squadra? Dobbiamo fare autocritica generale.. Sappiamo che le cose si ribaltano in un attimo. Preoccupa l'involuzione rispetto a Torino.* Nel pre campionato abbiamo giocato ottime partite contro Bayern e Manchester anche con formazioni rimaneggiate. Quando siamo rientrate abbiamo avuto difficoltà dal punto di vista tattico. *Poi è difficile giustificare un passo indietro così importante rispetto a Torino. *Una speigazione può essere San Siro. che pesa sui nuovi arrivati.* Bisognerà parlare sia con la proprietà che con i giocatori. Quando hai tanti giocatori ci sono degli scontenti e bisogna parlare anche a loro. Abbiamo tanti bravi giocatori e tante volte ci aspettiamo che siano anche un pò meno buoni. Siamo una squadra giovane. Cercare della alternative? Giampaolo lo sa benissimo. Lui sa giocare con tanti moduli. Il calcio non può essere limitato ad un solo numero o a un'idea. Ci sono tante variabili. Devi essere pronto a capire dove c'è lo spazio e dove si può fare male. ".



Non ti mancherò mai di rispetto, Paolo, nè dubiterò mai della tua buona fede, ma non è il tuo lavoro, questo. Mi spiace.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Settembre 2019)

La colpa non è di San Siro ma delle mezze calzette che avete preso.


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non ti mancherò mai di rispetto, Paolo, nè dubiterò mai della tua buona fede, ma non è il tuo lavoro, questo. Mi spiace.



.


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2019)

Leonardo è uno molto molto molto intelligente. Ha capito l'andazzo e se ne è andato in nanosecondo senza manco salutare.

Lo stesso farà Boban.


----------



## Casnop (29 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a Sky commenta il KO contro la Fiorentina:"Giampaolo? Scelta nostra condivisa. Lo difenderemo sempre. E' giusto dare tempo. Abbiamo una squadra giovane. Conoscevamo i problemi ma pensavao di fare meglio. Troppe sconfitte e qualità del gioco non soddisfacente. In questo momento non sembra esserci una via di uscita ma come detto da Giampaolo ne usciremo col lavoro. Dobbiamo fare autocritica. E' un gruppo giovane e qualcosa a livello di personalità paghiamo. E' una cosa che sa anche la proprietà. La colpa è di tutti. I tifosi ci hanno sempre sostenuto. La dimostrazione di oggi è condivisibile. Parleremo alla squadra? Dobbiamo fare autocritica generale.. Sappiamo che le cose si ribaltano in un attimo. Preoccupa l'involuzione rispetto a Torino.* Nel pre campionato abbiamo giocato ottime partite contro Bayern e Manchester anche con formazioni rimaneggiate. Quando siamo rientrate abbiamo avuto difficoltà dal punto di vista tattico. *Poi è difficile giustificare un passo indietro così importante rispetto a Torino. *Una speigazione può essere San Siro. che pesa sui nuovi arrivati.* Bisognerà parlare sia con la proprietà che con i giocatori. Quando hai tanti giocatori ci sono degli scontenti e bisogna parlare anche a loro. Abbiamo tanti bravi giocatori e tante volte ci aspettiamo che siano anche un pò meno buoni. Siamo una squadra giovane. Cercare della alternative? Giampaolo lo sa benissimo. Lui sa giocare con tanti moduli. Il calcio non può essere limitato ad un solo numero o a un'idea. Ci sono tante variabili. Devi essere pronto a capire dove c'è lo spazio e dove si può fare male. ".


Maldini dice: difenderemo sempre l'allenatore perché è una nostra scelta. Pensavamo che obiettivo di un dirigente del Milan fosse quello di difendere gli interessi del Milan, non le proprie scelte, evidentemente avevamo capito male.


----------



## Jino (29 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo è uno molto molto molto intelligente. Ha capito l'andazzo e se ne è andato in nanosecondo senza manco salutare.
> 
> Lo stesso farà Boban.



Leonardo dimesso, Gattuso dimesso...Maldini dimesso e poi rientrato...ma non s'era davvero capito che aria sarebbe tirata questa stagione?!


----------



## zamp2010 (29 Settembre 2019)

uno scandalo questa intervista.


----------



## King of the North (29 Settembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Non so se il messaggio dato alla società sia stato recepito o forse l'ho malinteso io.
> Sembra quasi voler dire "Noi glielo avevamo detto a Singer che solo coi giovani al Milan non vai da nessuna parte".



È esattamente questo che ha detto, e lo ha detto in maniera tutt’altro che velata...


----------



## Aron (29 Settembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Non so se il messaggio dato alla società sia stato recepito o forse l'ho malinteso io.
> Sembra quasi voler dire "Noi glielo avevamo detto a Singer che solo coi giovani al Milan non vai da nessuna parte".



Ha tirato una frecciata alla proprietà.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a Sky commenta il KO contro la Fiorentina:"Giampaolo? Scelta nostra condivisa. Lo difenderemo sempre. E' giusto dare tempo. Abbiamo una squadra giovane. Conoscevamo i problemi ma pensavao di fare meglio. Troppe sconfitte e qualità del gioco non soddisfacente. In questo momento non sembra esserci una via di uscita ma come detto da Giampaolo ne usciremo col lavoro. Dobbiamo fare autocritica. E' un gruppo giovane e qualcosa a livello di personalità paghiamo. E' una cosa che sa anche la proprietà. La colpa è di tutti. I tifosi ci hanno sempre sostenuto. La dimostrazione di oggi è condivisibile. Parleremo alla squadra? Dobbiamo fare autocritica generale.. Sappiamo che le cose si ribaltano in un attimo. Preoccupa l'involuzione rispetto a Torino.* Nel pre campionato abbiamo giocato ottime partite contro Bayern e Manchester anche con formazioni rimaneggiate. Quando siamo rientrate abbiamo avuto difficoltà dal punto di vista tattico. *Poi è difficile giustificare un passo indietro così importante rispetto a Torino. *Una speigazione può essere San Siro. che pesa sui nuovi arrivati.* Bisognerà parlare sia con la proprietà che con i giocatori. Quando hai tanti giocatori ci sono degli scontenti e bisogna parlare anche a loro. Abbiamo tanti bravi giocatori e tante volte ci aspettiamo che siano anche un pò meno buoni. Siamo una squadra giovane. Cercare della alternative? Giampaolo lo sa benissimo. Lui sa giocare con tanti moduli. Il calcio non può essere limitato ad un solo numero o a un'idea. Ci sono tante variabili. Devi essere pronto a capire dove c'è lo spazio e dove si può fare male. ".



Oggi da Maldini ho avuto alcune delle risposte che aspettavo circa il trequartista, suso e la nostra strana estate.
Hanno clamorosamente sbagliato le valutazioni su suso , sul ruolo, sul modulo.
Gravissimo errore.
Questi ci credevano per davvero in suso trequartista.


----------



## Lambro (29 Settembre 2019)

King of the North ha scritto:


> È esattamente questo che ha detto, e lo ha detto in maniera tutt’altro che velata...



E mi sa che nessuno tranne me e te e Aron, neanche a SKY tantomeno qui sul forum, l'abbia capito.
Mi è parso fin da subito piuttosto pesante e nessuno ha colto il messaggio.


----------



## bmb (29 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a Sky commenta il KO contro la Fiorentina:"Giampaolo? Scelta nostra condivisa. Lo difenderemo sempre. E' giusto dare tempo. Abbiamo una squadra giovane. Conoscevamo i problemi ma pensavao di fare meglio. Troppe sconfitte e qualità del gioco non soddisfacente. In questo momento non sembra esserci una via di uscita ma come detto da Giampaolo ne usciremo col lavoro. Dobbiamo fare autocritica. E' un gruppo giovane e qualcosa a livello di personalità paghiamo. E' una cosa che sa anche la proprietà. La colpa è di tutti. I tifosi ci hanno sempre sostenuto. La dimostrazione di oggi è condivisibile. Parleremo alla squadra? Dobbiamo fare autocritica generale.. Sappiamo che le cose si ribaltano in un attimo. Preoccupa l'involuzione rispetto a Torino.* Nel pre campionato abbiamo giocato ottime partite contro Bayern e Manchester anche con formazioni rimaneggiate. Quando siamo rientrate abbiamo avuto difficoltà dal punto di vista tattico. *Poi è difficile giustificare un passo indietro così importante rispetto a Torino. *Una speigazione può essere San Siro. che pesa sui nuovi arrivati.* Bisognerà parlare sia con la proprietà che con i giocatori. Quando hai tanti giocatori ci sono degli scontenti e bisogna parlare anche a loro. Abbiamo tanti bravi giocatori e tante volte ci aspettiamo che siano anche un pò meno buoni. Siamo una squadra giovane. Cercare della alternative? Giampaolo lo sa benissimo. Lui sa giocare con tanti moduli. Il calcio non può essere limitato ad un solo numero o a un'idea. Ci sono tante variabili. Devi essere pronto a capire dove c'è lo spazio e dove si può fare male. ".



Ma non doveva essere un mix di giovani talenti e giocatori d'esperienza? Un Ribery, tanto per dirne uno, a noi cambierebbe la vita.


----------



## markjordan (29 Settembre 2019)

inadeguato al ruolo
sempre saputo


----------



## Lambro (29 Settembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Oggi da Maldini ho avuto alcune delle risposte che aspettavo circa il trequartista, suso e la nostra strana estate.
> Hanno clamorosamente sbagliato le valutazioni su suso , sul ruolo, sul modulo.
> Gravissimo errore.
> Questi ci credevano per davvero in suso trequartista.



Le prime amichevoli erano verticalissime nel modo di giocare, palla che passava subito al trq che subito dialogava con le punte.
Poi purtroppo Giampaolo ha dovuto capire che Suso il trq non lo vuole fare e non ne è capace, non che ci volesse un genio a capirlo, perchè il trq moderno mica deve giocaer come negli anni 80, ma deve correre tantissimo, Suso è stato per l'ennesima volta un gravissimo errore determinante.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Settembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Le prime amichevoli erano verticalissime nel modo di giocare, palla che passava subito al trq che subito dialogava con le punte.
> Poi purtroppo Giampaolo ha dovuto capire che Suso il trq non lo vuole fare e non ne è capace, non che ci volesse un genio a capirlo, perchè il trq moderno mica deve giocaer come negli anni 80, ma deve correre tantissimo, Suso è stato per l'ennesima volta un gravissimo errore determinante.



Tu pensa che io ero convinto fosse solo una tattica per metterlo in mostra per poi venderlo.
Mi rifiutavo di credere che si potesse ripartire da suso.
Ma non si dovrebbero conoscere ormai vita e miracoli dello spagnolo??? Ma come diavolo si poteva anche solo pensare che potesse fare il trequartista???


----------



## Lambro (29 Settembre 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Perché c'è frustrazione. Mi sanguina il cuore a leggere le critiche, quando i problemi sono ben più grossi da altre parti, cioè giocatori e proprietà. Lui ci prova. Era prevedibile, ormai distruggiamo qualsiasi cosa.



Spero siano ragazzini quelli che lo offendono con le peggiori offese, lo spero perchè allora davvero vale tutto, 25 e passa anni come assoluto fuoriclasse non meritano gente del genere che offende in questo modo, che tristezza.


----------



## Lambro (29 Settembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tu pensa che io ero convinto fosse solo una tattica per metterlo in mostra per poi venderlo.
> Mi rifiutavo di credere che si potesse ripartire da suso.
> Ma non si dovrebbero conoscere ormai vita e miracoli dello spagnolo??? Ma come diavolo si poteva anche solo pensare che potesse fare il trequartista???



Errore gravissimo, io spero veramente che sia l'ultimo anno al Milan di questo eterno incompiuto titolare a vita.


----------



## Jino (29 Settembre 2019)

I problemi sono sempre i soliti ragazzi, da anni. Suso è croce e delizia, con i suoi pregi ed i suoi limiti. Siamo una squadra con gente che non sa attaccare l'area di rigore, centrocampisti che non sanno fare un dannato inserimento di qualità (se non Bonaventura che non gioca da un anno), attaccanti esterni che non attaccano il secondo palo (questa sera ne ricordo un paio di Leao e Suso che non chiudono cross sul secondo palo), centrocampisti che non sanno giocare a due tocchi ma portano sempre palla (Kessie un maestro, Bennacer, Chala, Paquetà...tutta gente che porta palla e non la fa girare con i giusti tempi)....la rosa è costruita male ed ogni anno si spendono 100 mln per rimanere punto a capo...con l'aggravante che abbiamo un tecnico che vuole fare il suo gioco senza gli elementi per potero fare.


----------



## babsodiolinter (29 Settembre 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Perché c'è frustrazione. Mi sanguina il cuore a leggere le critiche, quando i problemi sono ben più grossi da altre parti, cioè giocatori e proprietà. Lui ci prova. Era prevedibile, ormai distruggiamo qualsiasi cosa.



Da rabbrividire,mi viene quasi da dire che ci meritiamo tutto questo quando leggo certi post.


----------



## GenioSavicevic (29 Settembre 2019)

.


----------



## gabri65 (30 Settembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Spero siano ragazzini quelli che lo offendono con le peggiori offese, lo spero perchè allora davvero vale tutto, 25 e passa anni come assoluto fuoriclasse non meritano gente del genere che offende in questo modo, che tristezza.



Dubito che siano solo ragazzini. Mi spiace, ma queste cose mi tengono lontano dalla passione per il Milan. La gente non vuole capire che finché non cambierà la proprietà può venire anche il padreterno, le cose difficilmente si risistemeranno.

E Paolo è stato forse fagocitato in un meccanismo perverso. Può anche darsi che non sia competente come manager, ma adesso vomitargli addosso i 10 anni di mediocrità pregressa è ingiusto. Purtroppo ha scelto un momento poco felice, e ciò gli sarà probabilmente fatale.

Già era stato contestato dalla curva al suo addio, adesso pure queste offese. Non se lo merita di farsi ricacciare in gola le 900 presenze e le 5 CL. Nemmeno se avesse sbagliato veramente tutto lui.


----------



## Jino (30 Settembre 2019)

.


----------



## luigi61 (30 Settembre 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ha tirato una frecciata alla proprietà.





King of the North ha scritto:


> È esattamente questo che ha detto, e lo ha detto in maniera tutt’altro che velata...


Amici però tralasciate un dettaglio....che Maldini su tutto ciò ci ha messo il cappello, la sua firma la sua faccia; troppo facile ora far trasparire "lo avevamo detto a Singer" lo doveva imporre a suo tempo oppure semplicemente fare come ha fatto Leonardo, sbattere la porta e via ....non accettare l'incarico sperando che non succeda il finimondo; è un po che lo dico che Bennaccer Krunic Duarte Hernandes hanno INDEBOLITO la rosa, e lui che li ha ingaggiati non se ne rende conto??allora, fermo restando la sua buona fede rimane solo L'INCAPACITA E L'INCOMPETENZA che sommata ad un pizzico di presupponenza forma un mix micidiale che rischia seriamente di trascinare il club all'inferno


----------



## Victorss (30 Settembre 2019)

.


----------



## luigi61 (30 Settembre 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Dubito che siano solo ragazzini. Mi spiace, ma queste cose mi tengono lontano dalla passione per il Milan. La gente non vuole capire che finché non cambierà la proprietà può venire anche il padreterno, le cose difficilmente si risistemeranno.
> 
> E Paolo è stato forse fagocitato in un meccanismo perverso. Può anche darsi che non sia competente come manager, ma adesso vomitargli addosso i 10 anni di mediocrità pregressa è ingiusto. Purtroppo ha scelto un momento poco felice, e ciò gli sarà probabilmente fatale.
> 
> Già era stato contestato dalla curva al suo addio, adesso pure queste offese. Non se lo merita di farsi ricacciare in gola le 900 presenze e le 5 CL. Nemmeno se avesse sbagliato veramente tutto lui.



Gabri tutto vero tutto giusto, ma ti faccio notare che su questo progetto di "giovani" ci ha messo la sua faccia la sua firma; bastava fare come Leonardo, semplicemente NON ACCETTARE come aveva fatto in passato con Fassone e i cinesi definendo il progetto NON SERIO, e perché quello di Elliott è serio? e costruttivo per il Milan?? Dai , pur riconoscendo l'assoluta buonafede , nel momento che si è prestato ha uguali responsabilità a tutti gli altri, ne deve rendere conto, non si può dire che passava li per caso...


----------



## admin (30 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a Sky commenta il KO contro la Fiorentina:"Giampaolo? Scelta nostra condivisa. Lo difenderemo sempre. E' giusto dare tempo. Abbiamo una squadra giovane. Conoscevamo i problemi ma pensavao di fare meglio. Troppe sconfitte e qualità del gioco non soddisfacente. In questo momento non sembra esserci una via di uscita ma come detto da Giampaolo ne usciremo col lavoro. Dobbiamo fare autocritica. E' un gruppo giovane e qualcosa a livello di personalità paghiamo. E' una cosa che sa anche la proprietà. La colpa è di tutti. I tifosi ci hanno sempre sostenuto. La dimostrazione di oggi è condivisibile. Parleremo alla squadra? Dobbiamo fare autocritica generale.. Sappiamo che le cose si ribaltano in un attimo. Preoccupa l'involuzione rispetto a Torino.* Nel pre campionato abbiamo giocato ottime partite contro Bayern e Manchester anche con formazioni rimaneggiate. Quando siamo rientrate abbiamo avuto difficoltà dal punto di vista tattico. *Poi è difficile giustificare un passo indietro così importante rispetto a Torino. *Una speigazione può essere San Siro. che pesa sui nuovi arrivati.* Bisognerà parlare sia con la proprietà che con i giocatori. Quando hai tanti giocatori ci sono degli scontenti e bisogna parlare anche a loro. Abbiamo tanti bravi giocatori e tante volte ci aspettiamo che siano anche un pò meno buoni. Siamo una squadra giovane. Cercare della alternative? Giampaolo lo sa benissimo. Lui sa giocare con tanti moduli. Il calcio non può essere limitato ad un solo numero o a un'idea. Ci sono tante variabili. Devi essere pronto a capire dove c'è lo spazio e dove si può fare male. ".



.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ahahhahahahhaha ancora a pensare alle amichevoli???
> 
> Ma ci è o ci fa???



Spiace perchè per anni era stato identificato come l'anti-Galliani per eccellenza, ma ora parla esattamente come lui...


----------



## GenioSavicevic (30 Settembre 2019)

.


----------



## 1972 (30 Settembre 2019)

dopo du spicci de campionato siamo a 12 punti dalla vetta e a 1 punto dalla retrocessione.in una azienda seria a carattere internazionale come puo' essere assoggettato il milan, le teste gia' rotolavano da ore.......


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Settembre 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ma non doveva essere un mix di giovani talenti e giocatori d'esperienza? Un Ribery, tanto per dirne uno, a noi cambierebbe la vita.



Ribery questa estate era stato proposto, si è preso le pernacchie di TUTTO il forum (leggere http://www.milanworld.net/milan-ribery-si-libera-giugno-e-se-ci-facessimo-un-pensierino-vt76067.html ).

Rendiamoci conto!

È stato detto che era buono per farci il brodo, che era meglio Orsolini di lui e tante altre cose. Si vede, infatti.

Il Verbo ggggggiovanilista (come se nel 2019, misteriosamente, dopo i 28/30 anni i giocatori fosse tutti da buttare al macero mentre nel lontanissimo 1976 Boninsegna andava a rompere i culi a Torino, a 33 anni. Nel 1976, eh, dove anche le persone normali a 33 anni sembravano i 47enni di oggi, e anche i giocatori invecchiavano prima non avendo i moderni metodi di allenamento) ha attecchito anche al Milan. Con risultati disastrosi.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Settembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Non so se il messaggio dato alla società sia stato recepito o forse l'ho malinteso io.
> Sembra quasi voler dire "Noi glielo avevamo detto a Singer che solo coi giovani al Milan non vai da nessuna parte".



A Singer sì...
il messaggio è per Gazosa dei miei stivali. Singer non sa nemmeno che faccia abbia maldini.


----------



## babsodiolinter (30 Settembre 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Amici però tralasciate un dettaglio....che Maldini su tutto ciò ci ha messo il cappello, la sua firma la sua faccia; troppo facile ora far trasparire "lo avevamo detto a Singer" lo doveva imporre a suo tempo oppure semplicemente fare come ha fatto Leonardo, sbattere la porta e via ....non accettare l'incarico sperando che non succeda il finimondo; è un po che lo dico che Bennaccer Krunic Duarte Hernandes hanno INDEBOLITO la rosa, e lui non se ne rende conto; allora, fermo restando la sua buona fede rimane solo L'INCAPACITA E L'INCOMPETENZA che sommata ad un pizzico di presupponenza forma un mix micidiale che rischia seriamente di trascinare il club all'inferno


Ma l'incapacità e l'incompetenza da dove lo deduci?
Un uomo nato e cresciuto nel calcio,secondo té non sapeva che modric era meglio di bennacer,che dyabala era meglio di susi?
Ma se i tuoi "padroni " ti mandano a trattare con dei paletti, stipendio max 2m età max 20 anni cosa puoi fare?
Se non dire" io ve l'avevo detto..."


----------



## gabri65 (30 Settembre 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Gabri tutto vero tutto giusto, ma ti faccio notare che su questo progetto di "giovani" ci ha messo la sua faccia la sua firma; bastava fare come Leonardo, semplicemente NON ACCETTARE come aveva fatto in passato con Fassone e i cinesi definendo il progetto NON SERIO, e perché quello di Elliott è serio? e costruttivo per il Milan?? Dai , pur riconoscendo l'assoluta buonafede , nel momento che si è prestato ha uguali responsabilità a tutti gli altri, ne deve rendere conto, non si può dire che passava li per caso...



Ah certo, perché sicuramente poteva entrare tranquillamente in un Milan già funzionante, tutto bello vittorioso, giusto? Certo, vuoi mettere. Provare a sistemare le cose è da sfigati perdenti. Chissà chi verrà dopo di lui, dopo che si saranno accorti che il marcio è da altre parti. Ma lui risulterà per sempre un codardo vigliacco e traditore. Ma lasciamo perdere, dai.

Magari non il tuo, ma a leggere certi commenti mi viene semplicemente la nausea.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Settembre 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Dubito che siano solo ragazzini. Mi spiace, ma queste cose mi tengono lontano dalla passione per il Milan. La gente non vuole capire che finché non cambierà la proprietà può venire anche il padreterno, le cose difficilmente si risistemeranno.
> 
> E Paolo è stato forse fagocitato in un meccanismo perverso. Può anche darsi che non sia competente come manager, ma adesso vomitargli addosso i 10 anni di mediocrità pregressa è ingiusto. Purtroppo ha scelto un momento poco felice, e ciò gli sarà probabilmente fatale.
> 
> Già era stato contestato dalla curva al suo addio, adesso pure queste offese. Non se lo merita di farsi ricacciare in gola le 900 presenze e le 5 CL. Nemmeno se avesse sbagliato veramente tutto lui.



Concordo assolutamente, specie l’ultima frase.

Per me Paolo non ha grandi capacità come dirigente, ma certi insulti verso di lui sono inconcepibili, per me. Manco stessimo parlando della mezza scartina in panchina.


----------



## luigi61 (30 Settembre 2019)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Ma l'incapacità e l'incompetenza da dove lo deduci?
> Un uomo nato e cresciuto nel calcio,secondo té non sapeva che modric era meglio di bennacer,che dyabala era meglio di susi?
> Ma se i tuoi "padroni " ti mandano a trattare con dei paletti, stipendio max 2m età max 20 anni cosa puoi fare?
> Se non dire" io ve l'avevo detto..."



Allora spiegamelo tu!! fermo restando ribadisco , l'assoluta certezza sulla buonafede e mai possibile che non ci si renda conto che se ingaggi giocatori da una squadra retrocessa oppure gente acerba assolutamente non pronta per S Siro , un'allenatore tutto da scoprire con incognite grandi come una casa, sarà probabile che avvenga un disastro? E allora perché accettare ciò, che come lo definisci tu "il padrone" vuole imporre??come aveva già fatto in passato bastava dicesse NO! NON ACCETTO, visto che il suo grande amico Leonardo se ne era andato per gli stessi motivi; poi posso anche comprendere che abbia voluto provarci ma in quel caso non ci si può esimere dall'assunzione di responsabilità , troppo facile dire ve lo avevo detto! questo potrebbe dirlo magari chi n'è andato NON chi ha accettato...


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Settembre 2019)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Ma l'incapacità e l'incompetenza da dove lo deduci?
> Un uomo nato e cresciuto nel calcio,secondo té non sapeva che modric era meglio di bennacer,che dyabala era meglio di susi?
> Ma se i tuoi "padroni " ti mandano a trattare con dei paletti, stipendio max 2m età max 20 anni cosa puoi fare?
> Se non dire" io ve l'avevo detto..."



è vero, però l'allenatore l'ha scelto lui. E questa è sua responsabilità. Il mercato lo ha fatto lui. Amico, sai come la penso, per me abbiamo fatto un mercato osceno, soprattutto se poi affidi la panchina a giampaolo. Tra l'altro vado ripetendo da quest'estate che ci siamo indeboliti altro che rinforzati, ma nessuno o quasi era concorde. Bakaioko piaccia o non piaccia era fondamentale per questa squadra di mezze pippe e senza palle. Continuo a dire, che se continuiamo così, rischiamo la B. Nessuno mi crede. Ma tant'è.


----------



## Lambro (30 Settembre 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> A Singer sì...
> il messaggio è per Gazosa dei miei stivali. Singer non sa nemmeno che faccia abbia maldini.



Gazidis rappresenta in pieno la proprietà, è uguale.


----------



## luigi61 (30 Settembre 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Allora spiegamelo tu!! fermo restando ribadisco , l'assoluta certezza sulla buonafede e mai possibile che non ci si renda conto che se ingaggi giocatori da una squadra retrocessa oppure gente acerba assolutamente non pronta per S Siro , un'allenatore tutto da scoprire con incognite grandi come una casa, sarà probabile che avvenga un disastro? E allora perché accettare ciò, che come lo definisci tu "il padrone" vuole imporre??come aveva già fatto in passato bastava dicesse NO! NON ACCETTO, visto che il suo grande amico Leonardo se ne era andato per gli stessi motivi; poi posso anche comprendere che abbia voluto provarci ma in quel caso non ci si può esimere dall'assunzione di responsabilità , troppo facile dire ve lo avevo detto! questo potrebbe dirlo magari chi n'è andato NON chi ha accettato...





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> è vero, però l'allenatore l'ha scelto lui. E questa è sua responsabilità. Il mercato lo ha fatto lui. Amico, sai come la penso, per me abbiamo fatto un mercato osceno, soprattutto se poi affidi la panchina a giampaolo. Tra l'altro vado ripetendo da quest'estate che ci siamo indeboliti altro che rinforzati, ma nessuno o quasi era concorde. Bakaioko piaccia o non piaccia era fondamentale per questa squadra di mezze pippe e senza palle. Continuo a dire, che se continuiamo così, rischiamo la B. Nessuno mi crede. Ma tant'è.



Esatto, io ho aspramente criticato FIN DALL'INIZIO la campagna acquisti, mi hanno spaccato i co.glio.ni con Benaccer fortissimo quando dicevo calma viene dall'Empoli...ma tant'e...


----------



## babsodiolinter (30 Settembre 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Allora spiegamelo tu!! fermo restando ribadisco , l'assoluta certezza sulla buonafede e mai possibile che non ci si renda conto che se ingaggi giocatori da una squadra retrocessa oppure gente acerba assolutamente non pronta per S Siro , un'allenatore tutto da scoprire con incognite grandi come una casa, sarà probabile che avvenga un disastro? E allora perché accettare ciò, che come lo definisci tu "il padrone" vuole imporre??come aveva già fatto in passato bastava dicesse NO! NON ACCETTO, visto che il suo grande amico Leonardo se ne era andato per gli stessi motivi; poi posso anche comprendere che abbia voluto provarci ma in quel caso non ci si può esimere dall'assunzione di responsabilità , troppo facile dire ve lo avevo detto! questo potrebbe dirlo magari chi n'è andato NON chi ha accettato...



Se non sbaglio è stato preso prima Maldini e poi gazzosa,non sappiamo mica il programma che gli era stato proposto, cmq non voglio giustificare uno squallore simile,ma non si possono leggere certi attacchi alla persona che cmq ci mette la faccia. 
Sono tutti colpevoli siamo in un loop senza fine e se continuano a dire ogni anno alla quinta giornata da almeno 10 anni,dobbiamo cambiare allenatore, dirigenti,proprietà non ne usciremo più...
Ci serve continuità, la dirigenza ricca cè,i dirigenti che tutti volevamo ci sono(perché tutti volevamo Maldini e boban) l'allenatore è stato un grande sbaglio forse il più grande da parte di maldini perché con la sua influenza poteva far rimanere Guttuso se l'alternativa era Giampaolo e davi comunque continuità ad una squadra che aveva sfiorato l'obbiettivo..


----------



## babsodiolinter (30 Settembre 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> è vero, però l'allenatore l'ha scelto lui. E questa è sua responsabilità. Il mercato lo ha fatto lui. Amico, sai come la penso, per me abbiamo fatto un mercato osceno, soprattutto se poi affidi la panchina a giampaolo. Tra l'altro vado ripetendo da quest'estate che ci siamo indeboliti altro che rinforzati, ma nessuno o quasi era concorde. Bakaioko piaccia o non piaccia era fondamentale per questa squadra di mezze pippe e senza palle. Continuo a dire, che se continuiamo così, rischiamo la B. Nessuno mi crede. Ma tant'è.



Ciao caro....
Assolutamente sì!
Ma non per la parte del mercato,io non credo che paolo ha una lista di giocatori da trattare,(e qui tare sarebbe stato fondamentale).


----------



## gemy (30 Settembre 2019)

si rischia la b


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (30 Settembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tu pensa che io ero convinto fosse solo una tattica per metterlo in mostra per poi venderlo.
> Mi rifiutavo di credere che si potesse ripartire da suso.
> Ma non si dovrebbero conoscere ormai vita e miracoli dello spagnolo??? Ma come diavolo si poteva anche solo pensare che potesse fare il trequartista???



Speravamo fosse solo una vetrina, così come le dichiarazioni di Giampaolo. L'errore non è tanto l'averci provato come trequartista ma l'averlo considerato titolare imprescindibile, con qualsiasi modulo, e purtroppo mi pare che lo abbiano pensato anche Maldini e Boban.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Settembre 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Speravamo fosse solo una vetrina, così come le dichiarazioni di Giampaolo. L'errore non è tanto l'averci provato come trequartista ma l'averlo considerato titolare imprescindibile, con qualsiasi modulo, e purtroppo mi pare che lo abbiano pensato anche Maldini e Boban.



“Non so chi vincerà, ma certamente se il Milan giocasse con Suso trequartista vincerebbe con diversi gol di scarto”. (Latrato di Belluccone su Snoozo in data 17 Marzo 2019).

“È un grande campione, deve giocare da seconda punta o dietro le due punte, ma devono metterlo nelle condizioni di ricevere palla, cosa che finora non si è verificata” (Latrato di Belluccone su Snoozo in data 21 Settembre 2019)


----------



## Zenos (30 Settembre 2019)

Questo ci porterà im serie B con il suo orgoglio e la sua presunzione vedrete. Spero a sto punto che Elliot per non far svalutare ancor di più l'investimento faccia tabula rasa.


----------



## James45 (30 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dirigente disastroso.



Qualcuno lo aveva detto sin dall'inizio... ehh, ma le bandiere...


----------



## Victorss (30 Settembre 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ah certo, perché sicuramente poteva entrare tranquillamente in un Milan già funzionante, tutto bello vittorioso, giusto? Certo, vuoi mettere. Provare a sistemare le cose è da sfigati perdenti. Chissà chi verrà dopo di lui, dopo che si saranno accorti che il marcio è da altre parti. Ma lui risulterà per sempre un codardo vigliacco e traditore. Ma lasciamo perdere, dai.
> 
> Magari non il tuo, ma a leggere certi commenti mi viene semplicemente la nausea.



Bravo.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Settembre 2019)

Oggi Paolo ci ha messo la faccia e ha confermato ciò che in molti temevano e altri si rifiutavano di credere : quelle 3 partite estive hanno indirizzato il mercato in alcuni ruoli.
Qualcuno davvero credeva in suso trequartista.
Il milan ripartiva da quelle esibizioni e una volta tornati in italia dopo quel maledetto torneo estivo si è rimasti stupefatti che quel gioco in verticale non riuscisse più e che la 'magia' di suso trequartista fosse finita.
Si assumano le responsabilità perchè se dopo anni che lo 'ammiriamo' ancora non è noto come gioca suso allora è meglio lasciare il calcio.
Come se non bastasse , perchè a noi piace farci male il doppio, messo da parte il 4-3-1-2 si è ripartiti con un altro modulo ma sempre da suso, stavolta in fascia.


----------



## Manue (30 Settembre 2019)

Possiamo mettere anche il Maradona dei dirigenti al Milan, 
il problema non è li, volete capirlo o no?

Quando dice "avevamo avvisato la proprietà che senza gente di esperienza dobbiamo assumerci il rischio... perché San Siro è da considerare nelle valutazioni" è un chiaro messaggio alla Proprietà che la strategia giovani, al Milan, non va bene.

Lo stesso che disse Boban, usando altre parole, qualche settimana fa.

Ragazzi, 
davvero dobbiamo iniziare a pensare che il metodo giovani, player trading, Arsenal, o come diavolo volete chiamarlo, 
in Italia, al Milan, non può funzionare.

La pressione è troppa.


----------



## Zlatan87 (30 Settembre 2019)

E ma... noi non sappiamo mica quanto è ambiziosa la società! 
Guardando solo i costi e non capendo nulla di calcio giocato e di dinamiche di spogliatoio questa è la fine che fai...
...Someone Save AC Milan...


----------



## varvez (30 Settembre 2019)

Negli occhi di Paolo Maldini si leggeva la stessa triste disperazione mescolata a malinconia che tutti gli amici del forum avevano ieri sera al termine di una delle prestazioni più insensate degli ultimi lustri del Milan.

Però non si può scindere quello che (i) Maldini ha/hanno rappresentato per questa squadra e l'operato attuale. Alcune domande mi piacerebbe fare al Capitano, ad esempio chiedergli quale progetto gli è stato presentato e da chi (Singer? Scaroni?), come mai a fronte di un drastico ridimensionamento dello stesso non si sia tirato indietro (Ibra, Fabregas, Godin, tutti nomi accostati al tempo di Leonardo).

Denaro? Ambizione? Presunzione?

E adesso che il Re è nudo, cosa vogliamo fare? Stiamo imbastendo una campagna acquisti di gennaio imperniata su profili esperti e vincenti (attenzione: esperti E vincenti) o siamo alla ricerca di qualche altro Moncada Boy che nulla potrà fare in questo mare di fango che sta facendo sprofondare nel ridicolo una delle squadre più importanti della storia di questo sport?


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a Sky commenta il KO contro la Fiorentina:"Giampaolo? Scelta nostra condivisa. Lo difenderemo sempre. E' giusto dare tempo. Abbiamo una squadra giovane. Conoscevamo i problemi ma pensavao di fare meglio. Troppe sconfitte e qualità del gioco non soddisfacente. In questo momento non sembra esserci una via di uscita ma come detto da Giampaolo ne usciremo col lavoro. Dobbiamo fare autocritica. E' un gruppo giovane e qualcosa a livello di personalità paghiamo. E' una cosa che sa anche la proprietà. La colpa è di tutti. I tifosi ci hanno sempre sostenuto. La dimostrazione di oggi è condivisibile. Parleremo alla squadra? Dobbiamo fare autocritica generale.. Sappiamo che le cose si ribaltano in un attimo. Preoccupa l'involuzione rispetto a Torino.* Nel pre campionato abbiamo giocato ottime partite contro Bayern e Manchester anche con formazioni rimaneggiate. Quando siamo rientrate abbiamo avuto difficoltà dal punto di vista tattico. *Poi è difficile giustificare un passo indietro così importante rispetto a Torino. *Una speigazione può essere San Siro. che pesa sui nuovi arrivati.* Bisognerà parlare sia con la proprietà che con i giocatori. Quando hai tanti giocatori ci sono degli scontenti e bisogna parlare anche a loro. Abbiamo tanti bravi giocatori e tante volte ci aspettiamo che siano anche un pò meno buoni. Siamo una squadra giovane. Cercare della alternative? Giampaolo lo sa benissimo. Lui sa giocare con tanti moduli. Il calcio non può essere limitato ad un solo numero o a un'idea. Ci sono tante variabili. Devi essere pronto a capire dove c'è lo spazio e dove si può fare male. ".



La politica del gruppo giovane si sta rivelando fallimentare..Paolo e Zvone sta cosa l'hanno detta eccome..ora, avranno certo le loro colpe (almeno cercare un tecnico esperto) ma qui mi sa che sto fallimento lo vogliono portare a fondo così qualcuno ai piani alti si sveglia..
Non è questione di andare a prendere Modric..Però guardiamo anche solo un Ribery cosa aggiunge in un gruppo senza leader..qua perfino un 2-3 giocatori alla "Thiago Motta" (inteso come tipo di gioocatore/esperienza) avrebbero fatto comodo..almeno uno per reparto..


----------



## luigi61 (30 Settembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La politica del gruppo giovane si sta rivelando fallimentare..Paolo e Zvone sta cosa l'hanno detta eccome..ora, avranno certo le loro colpe (almeno cercare un tecnico esperto) ma qui mi sa che sto fallimento lo vogliono portare a fondo così qualcuno ai piani alti si sveglia..
> Non è questione di andare a prendere Modric..Però guardiamo anche solo un Ribery cosa aggiunge in un gruppo senza leader..qua perfino un 2-3 giocatori alla "Thiago Motta" (inteso come tipo di gioocatore/esperienza) avrebbero fatto comodo..almeno uno per reparto..





varvez ha scritto:


> Negli occhi di Paolo Maldini si leggeva la stessa triste disperazione mescolata a malinconia che tutti gli amici del forum avevano ieri sera al termine di una delle prestazioni più insensate degli ultimi lustri del Milan.
> 
> Però non si può scindere quello che (i) Maldini ha/hanno rappresentato per questa squadra e l'operato attuale. Alcune domande mi piacerebbe fare al Capitano, ad esempio chiedergli quale progetto gli è stato presentato e da chi (Singer? Scaroni?), come mai a fronte di un drastico ridimensionamento dello stesso non si sia tirato indietro (Ibra, Fabregas, Godin, tutti nomi accostati al tempo di Leonardo).
> 
> ...



La penso esattamente come Varvez e l'ho scritto pure qualche post prima; con tutto il rispetto possibile e immaginabile per Maldini senza nutrire alcun dubbio sulla sua buona fede resta da capire perché al tempo di Fassone disse no e con Eliott con un progetto forse peggiore di quell'altro ha accettato; molto interessante ciò che scrive Milanforever quando dice" questo fallimento lo vogliono portare a fondo" ho anche io la stessa idea , sarebbe la dimostrazione a Gazidis di quanto sbagliato sia il suo progetto di quanta ragione avesse invece Leonardo; sarebbe un piano diabolico per farlo fuori , una vendetta consumata da Maldini anche per conto di Leo, e fin qui ne sarei felicissimo anche io, solo che di mezzo a questa guerra c'è il Milan squadra, con il serio rischio di ricalcare scenari orribili e impensabili fino a poco tempo fa


----------



## ilgallinaccio (30 Settembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Non so se il messaggio dato alla società sia stato recepito o forse l'ho malinteso io.
> Sembra quasi voler dire "Noi glielo avevamo detto a Singer che solo coi giovani al Milan non vai da nessuna parte".



anche a me pare chiaro il messaggio. 
è chiaro che loro avessero il dubbio e lo abbiano segnalato secondo me che ci vuole gente con le palle, gente sgamata, gente che non se la fa sotto, gente con centinaia di partite, con esperienza, gente che sa come si fa.

invece abbiamo un gruppo di verginelle che raccolgono fiorellini per i campi e che appena qualcuno alza la voce le gambe cominciano a tremare.


----------



## egidiopersempre (30 Settembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> E mi sa che nessuno tranne me e te e Aron, neanche a SKY tantomeno qui sul forum, l'abbia capito.
> Mi è parso fin da subito piuttosto pesante e nessuno ha colto il messaggio.



l'ha detto in maniera tanto chiara ed evidente che l'avete capito in due o tre... se avesse le palle non farebbe duecento giri di parole a dire quello che pensa.


----------



## Lambro (30 Settembre 2019)

ilgallinaccio ha scritto:


> anche a me pare chiaro il messaggio.
> è chiaro che loro avessero il dubbio e lo abbiano segnalato secondo me che ci vuole gente con le palle, gente sgamata, gente che non se la fa sotto, gente con centinaia di partite, con esperienza, gente che sa come si fa.
> 
> invece abbiamo un gruppo di verginelle che raccolgono fiorellini per i campi e che appena qualcuno alza la voce le gambe cominciano a tremare.



Esattamente.


----------



## Lambro (30 Settembre 2019)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> l'ha detto in maniera tanto chiara ed evidente che l'avete capito in due o tre... se avesse le palle non farebbe duecento giri di parole a dire quello che pensa.



A me non è sembrato che abbia fatto duecento giri di parole, è stato molto molto chiaro, solo che la gente era tutta impegnata ad insultarlo invece che a cercare di comprendere le sue parole.
"Avevamo fatto presente alla società che la maglia Milan pesa e che una rosa così giovane ne avrebbe potuto subire le conseguenze"
Piu' chiaro di così.


----------



## luigi61 (30 Settembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> A me non è sembrato che abbia fatto duecento giri di parole, è stato molto molto chiaro, solo che la gente era tutta impegnata ad insultarlo invece che a cercare di comprendere le sue parole.
> "Avevamo fatto presente alla società che la maglia Milan pesa e che una rosa così giovane ne avrebbe potuto subire le conseguenze"
> Piu' chiaro di così.



Concordo più chiaro di così! Però a Paolo vorrei chiedere: chi l'ha fatta progettata e attuata la campagna acquisti? Mastro Lindo da solo? Maldini stesso? concordata? Perché a sto punto lo scaricabarile mica va tanto bene...
Dietro le quinte puo darsi che ci sia la volontà di fare fuori Gazidis (BENONE!) dimostrando sul campo l'errore gravissimo del suo progetto, però amici è un giochino peticolossissimo...si rischia seriamente di prenderlo in quel posto


----------



## Lambro (30 Settembre 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Concordo più chiaro di così! Però a Paolo vorrei chiedere: chi l'ha fatta progettata e attuata la campagna acquisti? Mastro Lindo da solo? Maldini stesso? concordata? Perché a sto punto lo scaricabarile mica va tanto bene...
> Dietro le quinte puo darsi che ci sia la volontà di fare fuori Gazidis (BENONE!) dimostrando sul campo l'errore gravissimo del suo progetto, però amici è un giochino peticolossissimo...si rischia seriamente di prenderlo in quel posto



E' chiaro che sia Gazidis il colpevole, Ibra era nostro come pure altri giocatori contattati che sono stati bocciati per l'età.


----------



## gabri65 (30 Settembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> A me non è sembrato che abbia fatto duecento giri di parole, è stato molto molto chiaro, solo che la gente era tutta impegnata ad insultarlo invece che a cercare di comprendere le sue parole.
> "Avevamo fatto presente alla società che la maglia Milan pesa e che una rosa così giovane ne avrebbe potuto subire le conseguenze"
> Piu' chiaro di così.



.


----------



## gabri65 (30 Settembre 2019)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> l'ha detto in maniera tanto chiara ed evidente che l'avete capito in due o tre... se avesse le palle non farebbe duecento giri di parole a dire quello che pensa.



E quali sarebbero state le parole adeguate?

Dire chiaramente in mondovisione che i tuoi datori di lavoro sono degli strozzini incompetenti?

Se doveva farlo capire in un bar di periferia con tanto di bestemmie, allora è vero, è veramente un dirigente fuori posto. Ha usato parole pesantissime, e a certi livelli non passano inosservate e non le si fanno passare liscie. Se non è chiaro, nell'alta dirigenza queste parole sarebbero sufficienti per imporre le dimissioni immediate. Ma forse sono meglio gli sproloqui stile Ferrero.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Settembre 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E quali sarebbero state le parole adeguate?
> 
> Dire chiaramente in mondovisione che i tuoi datori di lavoro sono degli strozzini incompetenti?
> 
> Se doveva farlo capire in un bar di periferia con tanto di bestemmie, allora è vero, è veramente un dirigente fuori posto. Ha usato parole pesantissime, e a certi livelli non passano inosservate e non le si fanno passare liscie. Se non è chiaro, nell'alta dirigenza queste parole sarebbero sufficienti per imporre le dimissioni immediate. Ma forse sono meglio gli sproloqui stile Ferrero.



Ma ci mancherebbe si lamentasse dei suoi capi, non gli hanno puntato una pistola alla tempia.

Ha accettato perchè lautamente pagato


----------



## gabri65 (30 Settembre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma ci mancherebbe si lamentasse dei suoi capi, non gli hanno puntato una pistola alla tempia.
> 
> Ha accettato perchè lautamente pagato



Questo lo supponi tu, e non c'entra assolutamente niente con il punto del discorso. Usi questo argomento in maniera strumentale.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Settembre 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E quali sarebbero state le parole adeguate?
> 
> Dire chiaramente in mondovisione che i tuoi datori di lavoro sono degli strozzini incompetenti?
> 
> Se doveva farlo capire in un bar di periferia con tanto di bestemmie, allora è vero, è veramente un dirigente fuori posto. Ha usato parole pesantissime, e a certi livelli non passano inosservate e non le si fanno passare liscie. Se non è chiaro, nell'alta dirigenza queste parole sarebbero sufficienti per imporre le dimissioni immediate. Ma forse sono meglio gli sproloqui stile Ferrero.



D’accordissimo.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (30 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a Sky commenta il KO contro la Fiorentina:"Giampaolo? Scelta nostra condivisa. Lo difenderemo sempre. E' giusto dare tempo. Abbiamo una squadra giovane. Conoscevamo i problemi ma pensavao di fare meglio. Troppe sconfitte e qualità del gioco non soddisfacente. In questo momento non sembra esserci una via di uscita ma come detto da Giampaolo ne usciremo col lavoro. Dobbiamo fare autocritica. E' un gruppo giovane e qualcosa a livello di personalità paghiamo. E' una cosa che sa anche la proprietà. La colpa è di tutti. I tifosi ci hanno sempre sostenuto. La dimostrazione di oggi è condivisibile. Parleremo alla squadra? Dobbiamo fare autocritica generale.. Sappiamo che le cose si ribaltano in un attimo. Preoccupa l'involuzione rispetto a Torino.* Nel pre campionato abbiamo giocato ottime partite contro Bayern e Manchester anche con formazioni rimaneggiate. Quando siamo rientrate abbiamo avuto difficoltà dal punto di vista tattico. *Poi è difficile giustificare un passo indietro così importante rispetto a Torino. *Una speigazione può essere San Siro. che pesa sui nuovi arrivati.* Bisognerà parlare sia con la proprietà che con i giocatori. Quando hai tanti giocatori ci sono degli scontenti e bisogna parlare anche a loro. Abbiamo tanti bravi giocatori e tante volte ci aspettiamo che siano anche un pò meno buoni. Siamo una squadra giovane. Cercare della alternative? Giampaolo lo sa benissimo. Lui sa giocare con tanti moduli. Il calcio non può essere limitato ad un solo numero o a un'idea. Ci sono tante variabili. Devi essere pronto a capire dove c'è lo spazio e dove si può fare male. ".



Mi dispiace molto dirlo, la maglia del Milan pesa si, ma non è un macigno insormontabile. La realtà è che ci sono giocatori e giocatori. Basta prender d'esempio Skriniar. Anche la maglia dell'Inter pesa (forse non come la nostra) ma non mi pare che il ragazzo si sia fatto troppi problemi. La realtà è che esistono ragazzi giovani e forti e ragazzi che si spera in un futuro possano diventare forti. 

La maglia del PSG pesa, poche balle, devi vincere subito anche li. Mbappe non se la fa sotto. La maglia del Milan pesava come un macigno quando la mise per la prima volta Maldini, stessa cosa per Nesta e Shevchenko. Quella del peso della maglia mi sembra una scusa raffazzonata per non assumersi le proprie colpe. Eliott da quel che ho capito ha messo il veto ad acquisti sopra i 26 anni. Un calciatore a quell'età è già bello che maturo, con moltissime partite sopra le spalle. L'età conta fino ad un certo punto. Basta pensare che quello che sta rendendo meglio per ora è uno dei più piccoli, Leao. Il calcio è semplice. Ci vuole gente forte per vincere. Partendo dalla società forte, passando per i dirigenti e l'allenatore e finendo con i calciatori, che sono il tassello più importante di tutto il puzzle. Non conta l'età, ma essere forti e basta. A 20 anni o a 36 come Frank Ribery.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Settembre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma ci mancherebbe si lamentasse dei suoi capi, non gli hanno puntato una pistola alla tempia.
> 
> Ha accettato perchè lautamente pagato





gabri65 ha scritto:


> Questo lo supponi tu, e non c'entra assolutamente niente con il punto del discorso. Usi questo argomento in maniera strumentale.



Sei serio o mi stai trollando ?!

Maldini non era obbligato ne a firmare ne obbligato adesso a restare, è li perchè gli va bene essere li, non travisiamo la realtà.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Settembre 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace molto dirlo, la maglia del Milan pesa si, ma non è un macigno insormontabile. La realtà è che ci sono giocatori e giocatori. Basta prender d'esempio Skriniar. Anche la maglia dell'Inter pesa (forse non come la nostra) ma non mi pare che il ragazzo si sia fatto troppi problemi. La realtà è che esistono ragazzi giovani e forti e ragazzi che si spera in un futuro possano diventare forti.
> 
> La maglia del PSG pesa, poche balle, devi vincere subito anche li. Mbappe non se la fa sotto. La maglia del Milan pesava come un macigno quando la mise per la prima volta Maldini, stessa cosa per Nesta e Shevchenko. Quella del peso della maglia mi sembra una scusa raffazzonata per non assumersi le proprie colpe. Eliott da quel che ho capito ha messo il veto ad acquisti sopra i 26 anni. Un calciatore a quell'età è già bello che maturo, con moltissime partite sopra le spalle. L'età conta fino ad un certo punto. Basta pensare che quello che sta rendendo meglio per ora è uno dei più piccoli, Leao. Il calcio è semplice. Ci vuole gente forte per vincere. Partendo dalla società forte, passando per i dirigenti e l'allenatore e finendo con i calciatori, che sono il tassello più importante di tutto il puzzle. Non conta l'età, ma essere forti e basta. A 20 anni o a 36 come Frank Ribery.



però i nostri sono degli scappati di casa, la maglia già pesa di per se. Poi se sei Turca o Suso ci credo che non combini nulla, Sheva e Nesca grazie al C che non sentivano la pressione erano fortissimi e campioni.


----------



## gabri65 (30 Settembre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sei serio o mi stai trollando ?!
> 
> Maldini non era obbligato ne a firmare ne obbligato adesso a restare, è li perchè gli va bene essere li, non travisiamo la realtà.



Sono sempre serio, a meno di battute su giocatori e proprietà oscena, ma che c'entra trollare adesso.

Stiamo parlando di Maldini che spiega una certa cosa. Non era nemmeno obbligato a giocare nel Milan, ma che discorsi sono.

Il suo stipendio con questa cosa non c'entra niente, non è che in virtù di questo puoi stabilire la verità o meno delle sue parole. Se fosse come dici te non avrebbe minimamente criticato la società. Cosa che ripeto, ha fatto in maniera chiara, se non ve ne siete accorti.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a Sky commenta il KO contro la Fiorentina:"Giampaolo? Scelta nostra condivisa. Lo difenderemo sempre. E' giusto dare tempo. Abbiamo una squadra giovane. Conoscevamo i problemi ma pensavao di fare meglio. Troppe sconfitte e qualità del gioco non soddisfacente. In questo momento non sembra esserci una via di uscita ma come detto da Giampaolo ne usciremo col lavoro. Dobbiamo fare autocritica. E' un gruppo giovane e qualcosa a livello di personalità paghiamo. E' una cosa che sa anche la proprietà. La colpa è di tutti. I tifosi ci hanno sempre sostenuto. La dimostrazione di oggi è condivisibile. Parleremo alla squadra? Dobbiamo fare autocritica generale.. Sappiamo che le cose si ribaltano in un attimo. Preoccupa l'involuzione rispetto a Torino.* Nel pre campionato abbiamo giocato ottime partite contro Bayern e Manchester anche con formazioni rimaneggiate. Quando siamo rientrate abbiamo avuto difficoltà dal punto di vista tattico. *Poi è difficile giustificare un passo indietro così importante rispetto a Torino. *Una speigazione può essere San Siro. che pesa sui nuovi arrivati.* Bisognerà parlare sia con la proprietà che con i giocatori. Quando hai tanti giocatori ci sono degli scontenti e bisogna parlare anche a loro. Abbiamo tanti bravi giocatori e tante volte ci aspettiamo che siano anche un pò meno buoni. Siamo una squadra giovane. Cercare della alternative? Giampaolo lo sa benissimo. Lui sa giocare con tanti moduli. Il calcio non può essere limitato ad un solo numero o a un'idea. Ci sono tante variabili. Devi essere pronto a capire dove c'è lo spazio e dove si può fare male. ".



Ora se ne esce con la storia della maglia che pesa, come se non si sapesse già da prima quando avevano impostato una linea di mercato fatta solo con acquisti di liceali.


----------



## Swaitak (30 Settembre 2019)

Chiedetelo a Leao se San Siro pesa. La realtà ê che pesa solo sui Pipponi senza palle .


----------



## pazzomania (30 Settembre 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sono sempre serio, a meno di battute su giocatori e proprietà oscena, ma che c'entra trollare adesso.
> 
> Stiamo parlando di Maldini che spiega una certa cosa. Non era nemmeno obbligato a giocare nel Milan, ma che discorsi sono.
> 
> Il suo stipendio con questa cosa non c'entra niente, non è che in virtù di questo puoi stabilire la verità o meno delle sue parole. Se fosse come dici te non avrebbe minimamente criticato la società. Cosa che ripeto, ha fatto in maniera chiara, se non ve ne siete accorti.



Si si, concordo, ho avuto il tuo stesso pensiero, la frecciatina l' ha lanciata.

Ma è stato più per discolpare lui stesso dal modus operandi, ma lasciami comunque dire che non condivido totalmente.

Non è obbligato a lavorare li, e la linea era chiara fin dall' inizio, e lui l' ha accettata.


----------



## gabri65 (30 Settembre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si si, concordo, ho avuto il tuo stesso pensiero, la frecciatina l' ha lanciata.
> 
> Ma è stato più per discolpare lui stesso dal modus operandi, ma lasciami comunque dire che non condivido totalmente.
> 
> Non è obbligato a lavorare li, e la linea era chiara fin dall' inizio, e lui l' ha accettata.



Pazzo, è un discorso secondo me complesso, e rischiamo di riscrivere tonnellate di post su quest'argomento.

Tutto sta nel capire se Maldini (Leonardo, Boban) sono stati raggirati o sono più o meno complici di un sistema. Oppure veramente non sono in grado di fare meglio perché le limitazioni imposte dall'alto sono pesanti.

Si può credere che Paolo sia scaduto nella mediocrità intellettuale e non mostri un vero "milanismo", pensando a mantenere lo status quo e prendersi il suo bello stipendio.

Oppure si può pensare che abbia comunque accettato una situazione pessima, ma chiara, e ci stia provando egualmente, accettando la sfida. Dare le dimissioni perché non ben supportato potrebbe essere una mossa che chiarisce definitivamente, ma altresì potrebbe anche rappresentare un segnale non ben recepito. Mi immagino cosa verrebbe fuori, roba del tipo "vigliacco, te ne vai proprio quando le cose vanno male", etc etc.

Io per ora non lo accuso direttamente, perché secondo me il marcio sta da altre parti. Poi ci sta che anche lui non sia un dirigente capace nella sua posizione, non è certamente il padreterno ed errori li può commettere. Difficile sapere veramente cosa sta bollendo in pentola.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (30 Settembre 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> però i nostri sono degli scappati di casa, la maglia già pesa di per se. Poi se sei Turca o Suso ci credo che non combini nulla, Sheva e Nesca grazie al C che non sentivano la pressione erano fortissimi e campioni.



Appunto. Quella della maglia sotto un certo punto di vista è una scusa per non dire chiaramente che i calciatori sono pipponi. Sheva, Maldini e Nesta erano solo un esempio. Ovviamente erano fuoriclasse che non avrebbero sentito il peso di nessuna maglia e che non si sarebbero spaventati manco a giocare contro Lucifero.


----------



## folletto (30 Settembre 2019)

Boh, io non capisco, Paolo dopo una vita al Milan onorando sempre la maglia rientra nel Milan in un momento difficile, ci mette la faccia, magari commette qualche errore e viene insultato manco fosse il male fatto persona. Non siamo al livello degli insulti il giorno del suo addio ma neanche tanto lontano. 
Ognuno ovviamente è libero di pensarla e di esprimere le proprie idee come vuole ma invito umilmente tutti a contare fino a 10 prima di insultare Paolo Maldini.


----------



## Stex (30 Settembre 2019)

ammettere di aver sbagliato allenatore non deve farti sentire un M. anzi...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (30 Settembre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> “Non so chi vincerà, ma certamente se il Milan giocasse con Suso trequartista vincerebbe con diversi gol di scarto”. (Latrato di Belluccone su Snoozo in data 17 Marzo 2019).
> 
> “È un grande campione, deve giocare da seconda punta o dietro le due punte, ma devono metterlo nelle condizioni di ricevere palla, cosa che finora non si è verificata” (Latrato di Belluccone su Snoozo in data 21 Settembre 2019)



Se la formazione la decide il Berlusca mi spieghi perchè sia Allegri che Inzaghi che Mihailovic non schieravano il 4-3-1-2? Nemmeno Montella, nemmeno Gattuso, nessuno aveva mai messo Suso trequartista.
In pratica Berlusconi oggi decide la formazione mentre prima non lo faceva?


----------



## egidiopersempre (1 Ottobre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> A me non è sembrato che abbia fatto duecento giri di parole, è stato molto molto chiaro, solo che la gente era tutta impegnata ad insultarlo invece che a cercare di comprendere le sue parole.
> "Avevamo fatto presente alla società che la maglia Milan pesa e che una rosa così giovane ne avrebbe potuto subire le conseguenze"
> Piu' chiaro di così.



il tuo virgolettato non l'ho letto... leggo solo quello che è stato riportato... se ha detto così, va bene... altrimenti è un taglia e cuci fatto a misura.


----------



## egidiopersempre (1 Ottobre 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E quali sarebbero state le parole adeguate?
> 
> Dire chiaramente in mondovisione che i tuoi datori di lavoro sono degli strozzini incompetenti?
> 
> Se doveva farlo capire in un bar di periferia con tanto di bestemmie, allora è vero, è veramente un dirigente fuori posto. Ha usato parole pesantissime, e a certi livelli non passano inosservate e non le si fanno passare liscie. Se non è chiaro, nell'alta dirigenza queste parole sarebbero sufficienti per imporre le dimissioni immediate. Ma forse sono meglio gli sproloqui stile Ferrero.



fra le bestemmie e il modo in cui si è espresso lui ci sono mille sfumature di mezzo. Si para il didietro senza prendere posizione, tenendosi la possibilità in un successivo momento di autointerpretarsi come più gli piacerà. Contenti voi...

L'allenatore che ha scelto lui invece va benissimo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2019)

Gli insulti ad uno come Paolo sono Ragli di Asino.

Con quale coraggio un tifoso da tastiera si permette di insultare o accusare di utilitarismo uno come Paolo è inconcepibile.

Capisco criticare moooooolto educatamente le scelte (perchè quando si parla di Paolo bisogna sciacquarsi la bocca 2-3 volte), ma inveire o insultare è inaccettabile.

Paolo E' Il MILAN, chiunque scrive non può permettersi di insultarlo e dirsi milanista.

Che sia infallibile assolutamente no, che faccia tutto quanto ritenga il meglio per il Milan e solo per il Milan non può essere messo in discussione.


----------



## MarcoG (1 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Gli insulti ad uno come Paolo sono Ragli di Asino.
> 
> Con quale coraggio un tifoso da tastiera si permette di insultare o accusare di utilitarismo uno come Paolo è inconcepibile.
> 
> ...



Vabbé ma Zosimo, tu ti metti pure a parlare con queste persone. L'insulto non va bene contro nessuno, figuriamoci contro Maldini. Chiamarli poi tifosi lascia il tempo che trova. Non te ne crucciare.

Analizziamo un attimo la situazione tuttavia. No perché secondo me oggettivamente Paolo non sta facendo male. Questa è la sua prima campagna acquisti ed ora, non vorrei trarre conclusioni affrettate, ma mi sembra che i giocatori arrivati siano di buona pasta e non dimentichiamo che avevamo proprio problemi numerici in molti ruoli e non si poteva spendere tutto per un campione (non è stata una scelta). 
Possiamo discutere l'allenatore, ma come la storia del calcio ci insegna, potremo farlo solo tra qualche tempo. Il tutto senza considerare che lo stesso Paolo potrebbe ritenere di aver fatto un errore e cambiare, dimostrando certo di non essere infallibile, ma anche di essere intelligente.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Ottobre 2019)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> fra le bestemmie e il modo in cui si è espresso lui ci sono mille sfumature di mezzo. Si para il didietro senza prendere posizione, tenendosi la possibilità in un successivo momento di autointerpretarsi come più gli piacerà. Contenti voi...
> 
> L'allenatore che ha scelto lui invece va benissimo.



Non è questione di autointerpretarsi o di essere contenti, e di certo con questo non voglio dire che l'allenatore stia facendo bene, Egidio caro.

Non può (e non deve, secondo la normale "etichetta" dirigenziale) esprimersi in modo chiaro e schietto come vorresti tu e altre persone. Andare chiaramente contro la proprietà significherebbe di fatto destabilizzare l'ambiente, con ripercussioni sicuramente negative.

Inoltre, come già detto, come si è espresso è già molto duro, anche se a voi sembrano parole in politichese molto flemmatiche. Una proprietà seria e presente (cosa che possibilmente non abbiamo) prenderebbe immediatamente provvedimenti di fronte a queste parole, prima su tutte isolare Paolo e costringerlo alle dimissioni. Ma figurati se io sento un mio dipendente lamentarsi anche solo velatamente, dopo che lo pago profumatamente, e non lo punisco in modo più che esemplare.

Io capisco che vorremmo le sfuriate per sfogare la nostra rabbia e frustrazione, ma non è questo il caso. E stato più che chiaro, e se voleva mandare un messaggio, stai tranquillo che ci è riuscito benissimo. Il problema è semmai dalla parte di chi riceve il messaggio.


----------

